# How To Dry Coat with Dryer



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

A lot of the stuff I am reading talks about using both a big powered blow dryer and then a stand dryer for finishing. I am going to have to just have one dryer and I am wondering which is the best one to choose -- a high powered one or a stand dryer for finishing?

And how would a (very inexperienced! As in have never done it!) home groomer do the drying to get the coat as well prepared as possible for trimming/clipping/touching up?

Thanks!

P.S. The dryer I have currently waiting in my shopping cart is this one:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If you are only going to have one, without a doubt, get a good force dryer. 

Haven't heard of that brand dryer. 

When you dry the coat, you want to dry the shortest areas first and slowly move on to the longer areas. Dry one area at a time before moving on to the next area (don't just wave the dryer all over the dog). After you've mostly dried the coat, I'd go over it with a brush and comb and then you might want to try and see if you can get an arm for the force dryer or stick it in your armpit so you can have some airflow while you do some brushing.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks CM - that is exactly what I was wondering about -- whether I would be able to brush the coat fairly straight using the force dryer or if that requires a stand dryer too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

nifty said:


> Thanks CM - that is exactly what I was wondering about -- whether I would be able to brush the coat fairly straight using the force dryer or if that requires a stand dryer too.


It won't be as good as if you used a stand dryer. But you can get it reasonable enough, especially if you get a really good stand dryer. Otherwise, you can use your own hand held blow dryer for finishing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've heard really great reviews about this dryer for a pet owners just starting out: XPOWER MANUFACTURE, INC. - B-24 It is variable speed which would be nice if you are wanting to do topknot and ears with it. It also has heat, which is good for betting a straighter finish. 

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/xpower-b-24-thermal-ace-force-pet-dryer-with-heat-blue


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

P.S. The dryer I have currently waiting in my shopping cart is this one: Amazon Amazon 

I have one of those but it is to much for my toys., I use the same dryer I use on my own hair and have a stand for it


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

CM thanks for those tips!

glorybee, I can imagine a powerful air dryer and the noise would be a bit much for little toys and I am thinking the more powerful one will probably be ok and necessary for Dulcie's thick coarse coat.

In preparation for the noise: I have a very loud stove top fan in my kitchen (it is really very loud and I usually hate it lol). I have noticed though that Dulcie doesn't find it a problem (nor vacuums and really nearly any noises, thankfully). Today, as an experiment, I put the kitchen fan on while laying down Dulcie's breakfast. As expected, she ignored the noise like it wasn't there and went ahead and ate her food. I figure it won't hurt to build in happy associations with the sound of loudly forced aiir, though.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Others gave good advice but I'd like to mention one thing since I am learning how to groom Mira as well. I heard you don't use the force dryer too close to the hair as the rest will swirl around and cause matting. Give it some distance and start with a skinny nozzle and as the hair gets 90% dry you can take the nozzle off and go closer in to the hair and start brushing along. A pin brush doesn't break hair as much as a slicker.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Mithy! I was about to ask which brush to use when drying, too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, that looks like a nice one!
I found it cheaper, and with free shipping too.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/XPOWER-3-HP-Variable-Speed-Pet-Dryer-with-Heater-B-24/205435861


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Definitely a force dryer.....but find one with variable speed and if you can, heat.
You can always purchase a 'third arm' which is a clamp that will hold your hose as if you had a stand dryer...it looks like this:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I decided to get the one I linked to because it looked very much like the one CM showed, but was $10 cheaper than the Home Depot linked one you just posted Tiny Poodles! Also, it is 4hp instead of 3hp and I am hoping that more powerful motor will possibly last longer. Since noise doesn't seem to be an issue with Dulcie. hopefully I made the right decision~


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

THAT'S IT!! MollyMuiMa, that is what I will get! First, I will dry her in the bathtub as PoodleFOster suggested in another thread and then when she gets up on the grooming table, I can use one of those third arms to do the finishing work. The dryer I ordered does have variable speeds and temperatures, ranging from no heat to low heat and medium heat.


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't groom pip myself but obviously I need to bath her in between, I just use my hairdryer on low heat lol. 

Looking at all your dryers, is my way really wrong? Lol


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I think if it works, Sweets, then go for it! I have short hair and an ancient hand held dryer with almost no force to it. I have tried using it on Dulcie and not only is she having none of it (hopefully that won't happen with the new dryer, but something about that little clanky hand dryer just irritates the heck out of her (me, too, to be honest), but I can't get it to not blow very hot and that is an issue too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm... I think the XPower is probably a better dryer, but let us know how the other one is! $200 is very, very reasonable for a quality force dryer.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know if I was just lucky, but in May 2014 I bought my dryer on E-Bay for $74.66( I'm on a fixed income-new, no brand name, shipped from Kansas) ......variable speed, heat/no heat/ warm temp adjustable, (speed of up 120 mph!) 3 nozzles and I use it every week! Still going strong...it's the best deal I ever found !!! It's still on EBay but I think the price listed is a misprint........


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

sweets said:


> I don't groom pip myself but obviously I need to bath her in between, I just use my hairdryer on low heat lol.
> 
> Looking at all your dryers, is my way really wrong? Lol


I'm guessing it depends on your dryer, and your dog's hair. I have a fancy hair dryer that I got from my professional stylist friend, and I keep Archie clipped pretty short, so that works just fine for us. Plus he's only 12 pounds anyway. I think if he had much longer or coarser hair I might want to upgrade, especially if he were standard-sized, but drying him with my dryer only takes like 10-15 minutes and it gets his hair nice and straight. He sits in my lap wrapped in a towel and I just go section by section until he's all done.

If you find that your method doesn't dry her all the way or doesn't get her hair fluffy and straight to your liking, then you might want to consider a force dryer.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

It might depend on the dog. I use my force air dryer on my standard, mini, and schnauzers....but when it comes to the top knot, I do that last and use a regular hand held dryer.
If I used a regular dryer on my spoo, I would be there all day! The forced air dryer I have literally blows the water off the hair, and I don't even have a problem with any tangles...it blows them right out. If I come across a mat, then I take my thinning scissors and cut it out.. 
A forced air dryer is the way to go!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a forced air dryer that is probably 8 years old, no heat, just 2 speed settings. It is so loud My dog tolerates it but she definitely is not pleased. Are they all that loud?


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

I have this dryer under another name. They are imported under various company names and different prices. Love it, best dryer ever and I have used a few in 40 years. Anyway it is very versatile - the speed can be turned way down for working on face and ears, and new puppies. I have toys and gave away my other force air dryer to a gal with GSD. I also use a groomer's arm so I have both hands free. I have used stand dryers in the past but prefer a versatile dryer with variable speeds, and heat or no heat settings. This is the arm I bought directly from the company but is on Amazon too CLICK HERE at the time it was more expensive than the dryer, but the combo is wonderful. I have converted several friends in my kennel club to using the combo in the last couple of years. And I don't have to have a stand dryer which I sold years ago taking up floor space.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

West U said:


> I have a forced air dryer that is probably 8 years old, no heat, just 2 speed settings. It is so loud My dog tolerates it but she definitely is not pleased. Are they all that loud?



Force dryers generally rely on the speed of the moving air not heat to get the water off the coat. They are loud too, but if you help the dog get used to it they will put up with it. Also mine has a pretty long hose so I can keep the box pretty far away from the table, me and the dog.

sweets you can get away with a handheld dryer for a small dog, but not a spoo.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

CjTitus said:


> I have this dryer under another name. They are imported under various company names and different prices. Love it, best dryer ever and I have used a few in 40 years. Anyway it is very versatile - the speed can be turned way down for working on face and ears, and new puppies. I have toys and gave away my other force air dryer to a gal with GSD. I also use a groomer's arm so I have both hands free. I have used stand dryers in the past but prefer a versatile dryer with variable speeds, and heat or no heat settings. This is the arm I bought directly from the company but is on Amazon too CLICK HERE at the time it was more expensive than the dryer, but the combo is wonderful. I have converted several friends in my kennel club to using the combo in the last couple of years. And I don't have to have a stand dryer which I sold years ago taking up floor space.


CjTitus, I'd love to learn which dryer you're referring to because I can't tell which post you're responding to. If you see this, could you please say if it's MollyMuiMa's from eBay, the Flying Pig one, or the XPower one? Many thanks !!


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> CjTitus, I'd love to learn which dryer you're referring to because I can't tell which post you're responding to. If you see this, could you please say if it's MollyMuiMa's from eBay, the Flying Pig one, or the XPower one? Many thanks !!


Not the XPower one - looked at it, and didn't like it. The Flying Pig, and Molly MuiMa's for eBay are the same dryers with another label put on it. That was the point I was making. This variable speed dryer, with three heat settings and in a wide range of pricing is a very nice HV dryer. they all look alike with toggles for turning it on, which setting for speed, on all the way or variable mode, and for heat on, low and off. Taking the nozzle(s) off and using it at a distance with heat works wonderful for finishing. BTW hated the clamp 3rd Hand for grooming. Used it years ago when they came out, and ended up with a stand dryer because nothing else was on the market, and threw the arm away and kept the clamp for something else. The new ones with the bungees to hold the dryer or hose is much easier to use and precise on aiming the air where you need it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Force dryers generally rely on the speed of the moving air not heat to get the water off the coat. They are loud too, but if you help the dog get used to it they will put up with it. Also mine has a pretty long hose so I can keep the box pretty far away from the table, me and the dog.
> 
> sweets you can get away with a handheld dryer for a small dog, but not a spoo.


The really good force dryers do use heat, though. Like the K9-II. Of all of the things in my grooming arsenal, the K9-II is the one specific thing that I couldn't be without.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

West U said:


> I have a forced air dryer that is probably 8 years old, no heat, just 2 speed settings. It is so loud My dog tolerates it but she definitely is not pleased. Are they all that loud?


Not all, but the really powerful ones are pretty loud.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> The really good force dryers do use heat, though. Like the K9-II. Of all of the things in my grooming arsenal, the K9-II is the one specific thing that I couldn't be without.


I have the CC kool dry and like it very much, but if I ever need to replace it I will look at the K9-II.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry I am lost here, can you give me some search words for the dryer you reference.

Thanks


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh MollyMuiMa I must get that third arm, right now I'm using DH.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy, Molly is right having that arm is a life saver. I would never be able to get Bf to stand there as the third arm!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok, I dont know a thing about that dryer, but her are my thoughts and tips for buying a dryer.
I used to use a handheld dryer for dogs that is built like a humans dryer. I loved that for puppy coat. However, when I decided to grow a continental on Dreamer as a 2 years old, I realized I needed something else. So I bought this.
Amazon.com : B-Air Dryers Bear Power 1 High Velocity Dryer green : Pet Shower And Bath Supplies : Pet Supplies
After attempting to blow dry Dreamer using only this, I realized all it did was mat and curl the coat, and after I finished, her coat was still damp. I started having to use the handheld dryer and the HV dryer while combing. It is very difficult to hold all three!
Make sure your HV/Force Dryer has heat and force! It needs to do all the jobs a dryer can do in order to be of any use! 
It has to be efficient and fast! And it needs to be well made so you dont have it being fixed more than its being used!
Also, force dryers usually work best on short coats unless they are super expensive. They will mat your topknots and poms until they are on low and you are combing every 30 seconds. 
However, I must say that the force dryer has been a wonderful blessing with my Aussie and with our hair sheep when we brought him to a cancer fundraiser just weeks before butchering date. lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

DreamAgility said:


> Ok, I dont know a thing about that dryer, but her are my thoughts and tips for buying a dryer.
> I used to use a handheld dryer for dogs that is built like a humans dryer. I loved that for puppy coat. However, when I decided to grow a continental on Dreamer as a 2 years old, I realized I needed something else. So I bought this.
> Amazon.com : B-Air Dryers Bear Power 1 High Velocity Dryer green : Pet Shower And Bath Supplies : Pet Supplies
> After attempting to blow dry Dreamer using only this, I realized all it did was mat and curl the coat, and after I finished, her coat was still damp. I started having to use the handheld dryer and the HV dryer while combing. It is very difficult to hold all three!
> ...


Yes...that was my first dryer as well. It was horrible!!!!!!! Might work for a toy or miniature poodle but not a standard. It would have been better to have gone straight for a high quality dryer rather than trying to be economical because I ended up having to upgrade fairly soon after anyway. So, I speak from experience, as do you, when I recommend buying the very best force dryer one can afford!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Is the CC kool dryer good then? I was previously looking at this one from PetEdge. I thought it was a good one but now I'm second guessing myself. My budget is under 300 for a force dryer..
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemain/catalog/productDetail.jsf?wec-appid=PEDM_WEBSHOP_TR&page=72A214C22827430A9795247F1BF064D6&itemKey=005056A633791ED2B5863BF949002FB3&catalogId=ZPEDM&itemId=AF313+23&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mithy said:


> Is the CC kool dryer good then? I was previously looking at this one from PetEdge. I thought it was a good one but now I'm second guessing myself. My budget is under 300 for a force dryer..
> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...alogId=ZPEDM&itemId=AF313+23&wec-locale=en_US



I am very happy with the CC Kool Dry. Sometimes you will see it go on sale. Or maybe you can find one on eBay.


----------

